# V code for BiPAP



## cld (Apr 23, 2009)

Is there a V code for BiPAP if the patient comes into the hospital with acute respiratory failure and doesn't need to be intubated, but is put on BiPAP? I use V46.11 for Dependence on Respirator, status if they need to be intubated and are put on the vent.

Thanks for your help.
cld


----------

